# Garbage disposal took a crap.



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

the ~$190 Badger ones from HD get some ok reviews. the more $$ the more hp and quieter they are. what type of stuff does your sink eat ?

did you verify the warranty on your dead disposer?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Let me rant for a second.
Why even have a garbage disposal?
Put the waste vegetable scrapes in an empty plastic coffee can and compost them and the meat scraps in the trash.
There's just 0 reason to be flushing solids down a drain!
Plugs up the drain lines, fills up septic tanks, over loads public sewer systems. 
Ok I'm done, have use the supplied Allan wrench and made sure it turns?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In-Sinkerator makes the most dependable ones that I have seen--their Badger ones are the least expensive----the high priced models have heavy stainless steel guts---


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Let me rant for a second.
> Why even have a garbage disposal?
> Put the waste vegetable scrapes in an empty plastic coffee can and compost them and the meat scraps in the trash.
> There's just 0 reason to be flushing solids down a drain!
> ...


I miss mine. I didn't think I would.
I have a huge commercial sink now with the big hanging spray arm. It's a really great sink and wouldn't trade it for the world, but does not have the wide drainage mouth to fit a disposal. It was so much easier just pushing it all down the drain rather then scooping it out and splatting water all over the floor from the sink to the trash. Never any strainer plugging either (no strainer to plug).

Can't say I ever had a plugged drain line, and the city has never complained about overloaded public sewer systems.

I will say though... we haven't had to throw a mangled spoon or fork into the garbage since changing sinks!


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Let me rant for a second. Why even have a garbage disposal? Put the waste vegetable scrapes in an empty plastic coffee can and compost them and the meat scraps in the trash. There's just 0 reason to be flushing solids down a drain! Plugs up the drain lines, fills up septic tanks, over loads public sewer systems. Ok I'm done, have use the supplied Allan wrench and made sure it turns?


Thanks for your input. I understand your rant. I agree 100%. Unfortunately, I have a wife that can rant you to tears. 
Sure, I can tell her she now has to scrape, compost and trash the leftover food stuff. Her predicted response:
"So when did you decided to have the sex life of a monk?" 

I just had to marry a girl from Northern California.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> Thanks for your input. I understand your rant. I agree 100%. Unfortunately, I have a wife that can rant you to tears. Sure, I can tell her she now has to scrape, compost and trash the leftover food stuff. Her predicted response: "So when did you decided to have the sex life of a monk?" I just had to marry a girl from Northern California.


By the way: yes I did try to break it loose with the key. I may be whipped but not clueless.
It's locked up tighter than a tractors nuts.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

concrete_joe said:


> the ~$190 Badger ones from HD get some ok reviews. the more $$ the more hp and quieter they are. what type of stuff does your sink eat ? did you verify the warranty on your dead disposer?


Thank you so much for the input. Not sure why it's completely toast after only about 2 years. 
My wife probably used it for a wood chopper more than once or twice.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob Sanders said:


> I miss mine. I didn't think I would. I have a huge commercial sink now with the big hanging spray arm. It's a really great sink and wouldn't trade it for the world, but does not have the wide drainage mouth to fit a disposal. It was so much easier just pushing it all down the drain rather then scooping it out and splatting water all over the floor from the sink to the trash. Never any strainer plugging either (no strainer to plug). Can't say I ever had a plugged drain line, and the city has never complained about overloaded public sewer systems. I will say though... we haven't had to throw a mangled spoon or fork into the garbage since changing sinks!


Thank you for that!!


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have seen el cheapo rental unit disposals that sold for under $50 last over ten years. I won't have one in my home but if I did I would rather buy cheap and replace as needed rather than spend hundreds on a name and feel like a mook when it fails after a few years.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't know if it'll apply/help your circumstance for noise or not.... but I learned a trick that might help

I have an insulated in-sinkerator hanging off a double bowl Franke SS sink.

I spray foamed/filled the underside channel between the bowls with foam... and it really helped with noise.... guess it stops certain natural vibration of the sink resounding the sound.

Good luck... (not with the disposal but with the N Cali girl.... I have one also)

Best


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

kirwinjd said:


> I agree 100%. Unfortunately, I have a wife that can rant you to tears.
> Sure, I can tell her she now has to scrape, compost and trash the leftover food stuff. Her predicted response:
> "So when did you decided to have the sex life of a monk?"
> 
> I just had to marry a girl from Northern California.



:laughing: nuff said


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a BADGER 100. it works well. though we don't use it much.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

I bought and installed an InSinkErator Evolution Select Plus 3/4 HP Continuous Feed Garbage Disposal from Home Depot. It works perfect. I've noticed that if I remove the mounting gasket (this thing: http://www.homedepot.com/p/InSinkEr...6657?keyword=mounting+gasket+garbage+disposal ) it gets a bit loud. But with it on it is quite quiet. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/InSinkEr...s-Feed-Garbage-Disposal-SELECT-PLUS/203425755

This might be obvious advice that everyone knows, but make sure cold water is always running down the drain when the garbage disposal is in operation.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

and its $40 dollars cheaper on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/InSinkErator-...id=1425326533&sr=8-7&keywords=badger+disposal


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

make sure to check the warranty periods of the garbage disposals. I think the blue InSinkErators have 4 year and the red have 6 year . . . or something like that. 
um, just read this: http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/help-picking-out-disposal-212250/


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

so, you can maybe also just repair what you have. sounds like seized bearing(s) to me. easier to buy new, cheaper to repair.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

concrete_joe said:


> so, you can maybe also just repair what you have. sounds like seized bearing(s) to me. easier to buy new, cheaper to repair.


Believe me I'm big on repairing rather than replacing. I'm an hvac mechanic and I replace bearings quite often on huge 50 hp blower motors but didn't think it was either possible or worth fixing a garbage disposal. They usually build this stuff with no replaceable parts. I miss the old days when you had to fix everything but it was easy. Replacing wasn't an option. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Don't know if it'll apply/help your circumstance for noise or not.... but I learned a trick that might help I have an insulated in-sinkerator hanging off a double bowl Franke SS sink. I spray foamed/filled the underside channel between the bowls with foam... and it really helped with noise.... guess it stops certain natural vibration of the sink resounding the sound. Good luck... (not with the disposal but with the N Cali girl.... I have one also) Best


Yep. Sometimes I wished I didn't know the way to San Jose! Lol


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

kirwinjd said:


> Believe me I'm big on repairing rather than replacing. I'm an hvac mechanic and I replace bearings quite often on huge 50 hp blower motors but didn't think it was either possible or worth fixing a garbage disposal. They usually build this stuff with no replaceable parts. I miss the old days when you had to fix everything but it was easy. Replacing wasn't an option.
> 
> Thanks for the input.


repair clinic dot com has internal parts for Badger disposals, maybe yours too. easier to buy new i guess. i like to fix when i can.


----------



## kirwinjd (Dec 31, 2012)

concrete_joe said:


> repair clinic dot com has internal parts for Badger disposals, maybe yours too. easier to buy new i guess. i like to fix when i can.



I'm the same way. Unfortunately, time dictates whether I can fix it or just replace it.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Let me rant for a second.
> Why even have a garbage disposal?
> Put the waste vegetable scrapes in an empty plastic coffee can and compost them and the meat scraps in the trash.
> There's just 0 reason to be flushing solids down a drain!
> ...


You rant about this at every chance you get. It's not like the OP can stop you. We get it - you don't like garbage disposals. I don't like spelling errors, but I'm not pointing out every time you misspell Allen wrench.

My parents have always had a garbage disposal. They're also on septic. I can't recall them ever having a problem with either.
I have a garbage disposal. I've not had a problem with my plumbing, either.


----------

